# Marquette, Michigan Homevisit needed



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We are in need of homevisit in Marquette, Michigan. There are no rescues to help us out up there. Anyone?? Please pm me if willing to do one for us. 
Thank You!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hm, if you're desperate, I know of a person on another board who is into dogs and lives up there and I have some cousins up there (my cousins are dog crazy too).


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Lies, this was taken care. Your offer is appreciated!


----------

